# flex



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

hello i'm new to this fourm but have been boarding for about 5 years now and have been using the cheaper boards but good names like burton. I have been finding that i want flex and alot of it. but i don't know what board or what brand to buy. i have also been looking at lib tech and don't kno wmuch about them. so my question is which board has a lot of flex and isn't a rediculas price like 1000 dollars!

--john--


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

If you're looking at Lib Tech boards also take a look at Gnu. They are both built by the same company (Mervin Manufacturing) and the Gnu boards are more affordable overall. The Gnu Carbon Hi-Beams are the best bang for the buck and have a good amount of flex, great for all mountain and park riding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

well all i really want is a ton of flex like something i can bend with my hands.

--john--


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Why do you want so much flex, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

k2 www and rome artifact are two of the more flexy boards out there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

well all of the boards a have owned are the tipickal 200-250 dollar board that is very stiff. I have riden boards that have a lot of flex and there just more fun to ride... I thought that they were easyer for jumping and you can manual pretty high on rails and stuff.

--john--


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

johan said:


> k2 www and rome artifact are two of the more flexy boards out there.


does anyone else have the same opinon on these boards and the Gnu CHB Magnetraction?

--john--


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> I think some of the softest flex boards out there are some in the Lib Tech and Gnu line. Most board companies offer a wide range of flex. Oh I think I heard the Ride Kink was about the "flexiest" (is that a word???:laugh: ) board out there. One thing though about this. Are you planning on this being your only board? If so, think about all of the riding you do, because if you like to ride all mountain and bomb hills at speed, a super soft board will not be fun for this as the chatter will be terrible and it wont carve for shit. Ideally, a noodle for park and a mid stiff longer board for all mountain and off piste.


Snowolf is right on the dot. If you're looking for a freeride board, then don't go flexy, you'll hate it. If you're going for a park board you want something with a moderate amount of flex, but if you'll be hitting any major kickers you'll need some stiffness. If you're going to be doing nothing but jibbing then you want lots of flex. I have a Kink, and it's got amazing flex. Other boards to look at, as johan said, are the K2 WWW and the Rome Artifact.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

the www and artifact are much softer than the carbon high beam. the carbon is actually quite stiff for a park deck


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Nitro T1 is very flexy as well.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> Nitro T1 is very flexy as well.


my t1 was stiffer than my agent, artifact, and my ride crush, and just barely softer than my never summer...


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm going to go with the K2 jibpan. I just got back from ski barn and the jibpan is a little more money than i want but I'm going to go for it. it's a sick @ss board with a ton of flex but it's got the Kevlar strips so it can handle going fast and it's super light becuse of this honeycomb stuff in the middle.

---john---


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

rgrwilco said:


> my t1 was stiffer than my agent, artifact, and my ride crush, and just barely softer than my never summer...


What year was it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

has anyone riden the new jibpan with the bats and everything it's supose to be like the sickest park board the k2 makes.

--john--


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

does any one know what 10char means.

--john--


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

i have a ride kink and its a realy good board. it is flexy and is good on rails. but it is still good for kickers. i am looking into getting a softer funner board for the park. i was looking into the gnu strret series, the lib tech skate banana, and the bataleon fun kink. if anyone has one of these boards please tell me wich one to buy.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

my chb was flexible enough to actually bend and snake over bumps in the snows, instead of just cruising over it, it actually dipped and conformed, it was kinda weird but I liked it. Also take a look at Bataleon, Ive heard that they have alot of flex


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

i rode the CHB all last year and it's definitely an all around solid board


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

What about the GNU btx boards do they have much flex?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

i would go with k2 www or rome artifact i have demoed artifact and own a www and they are both super slexy and uyou can get good presses and butter nice with them. If you want a super flexy board these would be best.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

trxman said:


> does anyone else have the same opinon on these boards and the Gnu CHB Magnetraction?
> 
> --john--


the gnu chb is way stiffer then the artifact and www imo. i think the burton hero is the softest though after playing around with it inside the store.


----------

